# Curious: Why do the bubbles stop after transfering to secondary?



## WinoOutWest (Jun 19, 2010)

Can anyone explain why fermentation (or at least the bubbling) stops briefly after you transfer from the primary into the secondary?


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2010)

1st of all it depends on what the gravity is when you racked. As fermentation slows there is no sugar to eat and turn to alcohol. The bubbles will get smal;ler and smaller. This alone does not mean its finished. This is why we say to ck the gravity 3-4 days in a row. Wine should end around .990
So if you racked lets say @ 1.010 you may noe see any bubbles they may be very fine ones


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 19, 2010)

Racking is another way to degass. Between racking and aging your wine will lose some of it's co2


----------



## Wade E (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep, even though its still fermenting there was immense amounts of C02 in yoiur wine and the racking has removed some of it.


----------



## WinoOutWest (Jun 19, 2010)

ahh.. makes sense. So after its under air lock a again co2 levels build up again and it starts bubbling again.
Thanks.


----------

